# I want to build a waterer with nipples..



## tonimceach (Apr 5, 2013)

Can you make it automatic or does it need to be attached to a bucket? Any suggestions welcomed!!!


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

I have mine set up with a bucket, a hose lead, and a PVC pipe. It works well. I've seen where people just hook up a hose to PVC also.


----------



## tonimceach (Apr 5, 2013)

I like that setup.


----------

